# Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

Pressemeldung
*Stellungnahme Anglerverband Niedersachen:
PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel ​*
Hannover, 13. Januar 2017 
_Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. übt gemeinsam mit Anglerverbänden aus ganz Deutschland scharfe Kritik an den aktuellen Forderungen der Tierrechtsorganisation PETA. Diese hat Schulen per Anschreiben aufgefordert, ihre Angel-AGs zu schließen. Die AGs sollen Kinder und Jugendliche verantwortungsbewusst an die Natur heranführen und bei Interesse auf die Fischerprüfung vorbereiten. PETA behauptet: "... - im Angelunterricht hingegen wird den Schülern ihr natürliches Mitgefühl abtrainiert". 
Werner Klasing, Präsident beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen: „ Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Während dieser Kurse lernen Jugendliche, Verantwortung für die gesamte Lebewelt an heimischen Gewässern zu übernehmen und sich als Angler aktiv für ihren Schutz einzusetzen.“ _

*Weltweit einzigartige Ausbildung*
Der erwähnte Vorbereitungslehrgang sei in seinem Umfang weltweit einzigartig, argumentieren die Verbandsvertreter. Neben der Fischkunde und der praktischen Ausbildung enthalte er große Themenblöcke zum Natur-, Tier- und Umweltschutz.
Niedersachsens Agrarminister, Christian Meyer (Bündnis90/Die Grünen), bestätigte bereits mehrmals, dass Angelvereine und Verbände Jugendlichen unter fachkundiger Anleitung den nachhaltigen Umgang mit natürlichen Ressourcen und einen respektvollen Umgang mit dem Mitgeschöpf „Fisch“ vermitteln.

*Haltlose Anzeigen gegen Angler verschwenden Steuergelder und Kapazität der Gerichte*
In den vergangenen Jahren hat es mehrere Kampagnen der PETA gegen Angler, Angelvereine oder Angelveranstaltungen gegeben. Alle Fälle eint, dass die Angler, oder wie im aktuellen Fall Schulen, vorab nicht informiert wurden. PETA geht es offenbar nicht um konstruktive Gespräche, sondern lediglich um medienwirksame Anschuldigungen. Trotz deutschlandweit Hunderter Anzeigen gegen Angler sind dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. keine Verfahren bekannt, in denen die PETA mit ihren Vorwürfen erfolgreich gewesen wäre. 

*Diffamierung mit System*
Dr. Edmund Haferbeck, Leiter der Wissenschafts- und Rechtsabteilung bei PETA Deutschland, erläuterte 2016 im MDR Fernsehen (Zitat): „PETA will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht peu à peu, indem man zunächst einmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt“. 
Die Anzeigen gegen die Schulen mit Angel-AG in Deutschland sind offenbar Teil dieses Gesamtkonzeptes zur Abschaffung des Angelns. 

PETA erwähnt natürlich nicht, dass nach neuesten Zahlen rund vier Fünftel der deutschen Bevölkerung der Angelei positiv oder neutral gegenüberstehen.

Stattdessen werden im aktuellen Fall Hunderte naturbegeisterte Kinder, ihre Eltern und dutzende Schulen auf üble Weise vor den Karren der PETA-Fundraiser gespannt. 

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. begrüßt einen sachlichen und offenen Dialog über das Angeln. Die PETA Kampagnen gegen Angler verurteilt Niedersachsens größter anerkannter Naturschutzverband als unsachlich, verwerflich und geschmacklos. 

*Zur weiteren Info:*
Die Angelvereine im Anglerverband Niedersachsen leisten jedes Jahr mit weit über 185.000 Stunden im Ehrenamt und siebenstelligen Finanzmitteln einen unverzichtbaren Beitrag zum Schutz, zur Förderung und Wiederherstellung naturnaher Gewässerlebensräume mit ihren oft bedrohten Lebensgemeinschaften. 

Wichtiger Teil dieses Engagements sind Maßnahmen zur Ausbildung und Umweltbildung, auch in Kooperation mit anderen Bildungsträgern. Gleichzeitig dient ihr Einsatz der Sicherstellung einer nachhaltig betriebenen Angelfischerei. Insgesamt ein gesellschaftlicher Mehrwert von mehreren Millionen EURO / Jahr; vom Wirtschaftsfaktor „Angeln“ ganz zu schweigen,

*Kurzporträt Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. (AVN) ist mit über 90.000 Mitgliedern der größte anerkannte Naturschutzverband und der größte anerkannte Fischereiverband des Landes.
Im AVN wenden Angler aus den 335 angeschlossenen Vereinen jedes Jahr mehr als 185.000 Stunden im Ehrenamt und siebenstellige, überwiegend private Geldmittel für Natur- und Artenschutzmaßnahmen auf - in, um und an den von ihnen betreuten Gewässern.

Von der Wiedereinbürgerung bedrohter Arten wie Lachs und Meerforelle, über das Monitoring von Fischen und anderen Wasserlebewesen, zu Aufzucht und Besatz bedrohter Kleinfischarten, hin zum Schutz von Großkrebsen und Muscheln, bis zu regelmäßigen Wasseranalysen, Müllsammel- und Pflanzaktionen, tragen die organisierten Angler dazu bei, Gewässer und ufernahe Lebensräume zu erhalten und durch gezielte Naturschutzprojekte nachhaltig zu fördern. 
Davon profitieren nicht nur Fische, sondern auch viele andere Tier- und Pflanzenarten. Und nicht zuletzt alle Menschen, die Flüsse und Seen in Niedersachsen zur Erholung und zum Naturerleben aufsuchen.
Mehr Infos unter: http://www.av-nds.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Dass PETA inzwischen mehrfach Schulen "unter Feuer" genommen hat wegen Angel-AGs und Angeboten ums Angeln, berichteten wir ja bereits.

Der DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbände schweigen dazu im allgemeinen.
Am besten charakterisiert dies die Aussage der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Thema PETA und Anzeigen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Das Thema PETA, Tierrechtler etc. haben wir redaktionell auch in unserem Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl 2017 den Parteien, die eine Chance zum Einzug in den Bundestag haben, vorgelegt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746

Dass sich hier endlich einmal ein Verband für Angler (der Anglerverband Niedersachsen) offensiv mit dem Thema auseinander setzt und an die Öffentlichkeit geht, während die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelischerei weiterhin bestenfalls schlafen, schlimmstenfalls selber für Angler immer weitere Einschränkungen fordern, ist bemerkens- und lobenswert!

Auch, dass der Landesfischereiverband Bayern (auch einer der anglerfeindlichsten Landesverbände, Augenthaler, Abknüppelgebot) und die Landesverbände aus Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen die Stellungnahme der Niedersachsen unterstützen!

Obwohl Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt immer noch ihre Angler für den anglerfeindlichen DAFV bluten lassen, dessen Präsidentin (s.o.) mit ihrem Präsidium und ihren Hauptamtlern wohl weiterhin PETA ignorieren will (anderes wurde jedenfalls nicht beschlossen/verkündet..)....


----------



## captn-ahab (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Sehr schön!!

Wundert mich auch nicht, dass eine solche Initiative mal wieder aus Niedersachsen kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Immerhin haben ansonsten eher anglerfeindliche Verbände wie Bayern, Thüringen und Sachsen das unterstützt, und auch die Sachsen-Anhaltiner (denen man zur Zeit nur ihre DAFV-Mitgliedschaft anlasten kann)..

*Dass sich der DAFV da NICHT SCHÄMT*, wenn seine Ex-Mitglieder sowas machen und anstossen müssen für ALLE Angler, *das ist das Schlimme*...

Dass die im DAFV einfach weitermachen wie bisher..


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Schon in der Bibel wurden sie alle erwähnt:

Und es werden Propheten kommen und falsches Zeugnis verbreiten.......


----------



## Deep Down (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Und der AVN zeigt mal wieder wie man auf sowas angemessen reagiert!

Ich glaube, die Peta will uns alle der Natur entfremden und dass wir uns auf Soilent Green freuen und fressen, mithin naturverträglich uns selbst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Offtopic an


Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Peta will uns alle der Natur entfremden und dass wir uns auf Soilent Green freuen und fressen, mithin naturverträglich uns selbst!


Der Unterschied zwischen Tofu und Seitan aus genmanipulierten Monokulturen oder veganem Käse (was vorher noch verachtenswerter Analogkäse für ein Viertel vom Preis war), und dem von Dir zitierten Soylent Green dürfte so groß dann auch nicht sein in der negativen Auswirkung auf Mensch und Natur...

Offtopic aus


----------



## UMueller (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Peta will uns alle der Natur entfremden und dass wir uns auf Soilent Green freuen und fressen, mithin naturverträglich uns selbst!



OT an
Dann müssten zumindest schon mal alle veganen Petaner verhungern  denn das Zeugs war ja Menschenfleisch.
Ich meine der Film hieß "Jahr 2022,die überleben wollen" gedreht in den 70 ern.
OT aus
In meiner Nähe wurde Anfang 2016 auch eine Angel AG abgeschafft. Vom Schulleiter beschlossen.#d Wie der tickt weiß ich nicht.  
Peta Gehirnwäsche funzt wohl. Wenn die jetzt Kinder manipulieren, dann gute Nacht.:r


----------



## JottU (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Und weiter gehts:
http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/umland/peta-kritisiert-schule-in-zeuthen-wegen-einer-angel-ag
|znaika:  :e


----------



## smithie (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch, dass der Landesfischereiverband Bayern (auch einer der anglerfeindlichsten Landesverbände, Augenthaler, Abknüppelgebot) und die Landesverbände aus Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen die Stellungnahme der Niedersachsen unterstützen!


Mal was Neues im Gegensatz zum bisherigen Tenor (Fischereiverband Oberbayern): "lieber Königsfischen nicht in der Presse ankündigen und auch die Ergebnisse nicht in die Presse setzen, das könnte P E T A Angriffsfläche/Anzeige-Möglichkeiten bieten"


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



smithie schrieb:


> Mal was Neues im Gegensatz zum bisherigen Tenor (Fischereiverband Oberbayern): "lieber Königsfischen nicht in der Presse ankündigen und auch die Ergebnisse nicht in die Presse setzen, das könnte P E T A Angriffsfläche/Anzeige-Möglichkeiten bieten"


Ja, smithie, ich kenn das bei den bayerischen Verbandlern..

Und ich erinner mich auch noch an das ganze Theater um Augenthaler, an das mehrfache bzw. Dauer-Versagen des bayerischen Verbandes und des DAFV beim Abknüppelgebot..:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317425
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321862
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143


Ich bin daher beim LFV-Bayern bei solchen Diskussionen AUCH mehr als misstrauisch..

Auch bei Sachsen und Thüringen bin ich auf Grund der Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre mit deren Anglerfeindlichkeit mehr als skeptisch, Sachsen-Anhalt wird wohl noch ne Zeit zum sortieren brauchen....
*
Von daher kann ich Deine Bedenken mehr als gut nachvollziehen...*

Zumal in ALL den genannten Verbänden (ausser Sachsen-Anhalt mit neuem Präsi/Präsidum) immer noch quasi das  gleiche Personal in Verantwortung sitzt (ob Ehren- oder Hauptamt), das vorher versagt oder sogar aktiv gegen Angler gearbeitet hat.

Es besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass die alle plötzlich tatsächlich was gelernt haben und nun wirklich versuchen, wie auch der Anglerverband Niedersachsen, der das angefangen hat, *FÜR Angler und das Angeln einzutreten.*

Es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit, dass das nur irgendwelche taktische Spielereien und Hinterzimmermauscheleien sind, um die bisher eher anglerfeindlich agierenden Personen in diesen Verbänden weiter entweder an der Macht (Ehrenamt) oder in Amt und Brot (Hauptamt) zu halten.

Ich kann das momentan noch nicht beurteilen.

*Zur Berichterstattung wie im Kommentar gehört es aber gerade für mich als Verbandskritiker dazu, zu erwähnen, wenn Verbände tatsächlich auch einmal anglerfreundlich(er) agieren!!*

Dies habe ich getan, diese Situation auch entsprechend gelobt.

*In keinster Art und Weise wird dies aber meine Wachsamkeit untergraben, mit der ich die in großen Zügen anglerfeindliche Verbandslandschaft betrachte, da recherchiere und das sowohl berichte und kommentiere, wie auch zur Diskussion stelle.*

Ein gutes Beispiel für mögliche positive Veränderung, die man wachsam begleiten muss, ist auch die FDP.

Nicht umsonst ist ja einerseits noch die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, weiter beim DAFV im Amt *und* weiter in der FDP.

Aber auch da bei der FDP gibt es wie bei den Verbänden in den Ländern eine klare Gegenbewegung konkret anglerfreundlicher FDP-Politiker.

Zu nennen hier z. B. Fred Bullinger aus B-W, Jan Reiter aus dem Saarland oder Gero Hocker aus Niedersachsen.

Gero Hocker ist sogar selber Angler - beim AVN organisiert - er setzt sich aktiv ein, wir brachten mehrfach seine Meldungen und Reden von, mit und über ihn (nur kleine Auswahl):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323114
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317204
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322882
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320969
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319921
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317099
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320176
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4568192#post4568192


Auch die Bundes-FDP hat ja meinen Wahlprüfstein zur aktuell anstehenden Bundestagswahl 2017 bekommen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746

Die Antwort darauf (sofern die FDP antwortet, bisher haben nur AFD und LINKE den Eingang wie gewünscht bestätigt) wird eines der Merkmale sein, um zu zeigen, ob sich die Bundes-FDP auch in Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit bewegt wie die genannnten Landespolitiker..

Oder ob sie sich der anglerfeindlichen Richtung ihrer ehemaligen Bundestagsabgeordneten Dr. Happach-Kasan anschliessen wird.

Es werden jüngst ja auch wieder sogenannte Jamaika- oder Ampel-Koalitionen ins Spiel gebracht (CDU, GRÜNE, FDP/SPD, GRÜNE und FDP).

Spätestens dann, wenn die FDP grüne Minister gegen Angler akzeptiert, weiss man, was das alles hier wert war - und dass sich dann die anglerfreundliche Linie in der FDP nicht durchsetzen konnte..

Siehe da auch den *Verrat an Anglern** und den klaren Wahlbetrug der baden-württembergischen CDU *als Juniorpartner der Grünen nur als Beispiel (vorher anglerfreundlich tun und viel versprechen - nach der Wahl alles brechen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118


Daher - ob bei Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im und ausserhalb des DAFV, oder eines Anglerverbandes wie in Niedersachsen, behalte ich diese alle in konsequenter und aus Erfahrung mißtrauischer Beobachtung.

Genauso die Parteien in Bund und Land wie oben beschrieben....

*Aber:*
*Wenn dann mal etwas Positives kommt wie aktuell hier - ob bei bisher eher anglerfeindlichen Verbänden wie Bayern, Sachsen oder Thüringen oder bei Parteien wie der FDP in den Ländern und nicht nur wie bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan - dann werde ich das weiterhin auch berichten, loben und zur Diskussion stellen.*


----------



## mefofänger (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

wenn ich das so lese, erinnert das verhalten der PETA immer mehr an eine partei die vor knapp 80 jahren viel unglück und schlechtes verbreitet hat.mfg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Was mich bei der ganzen Sache ein wenig nervt..wieso lassen sich Schulen  überhaupt derart erpressen ?

Es reichen nur wenige Mausklicks, um den vermeintlichen Biedermännern die Maske vom Gesicht reissen zu können.

Und zum Vorschein kommt eine Radikalengruppe,welche allein schon wg.ihres Menschenverständnisses(siehe  die erbärmliche Legebatterien KZ Vergleich Kampagne) , an Bildungseinrichtungen ungefähr genauso förderlich ist,wie ein Fuchs im Hühnerstall..

Das der DAFV dazu schweigt..ok,pennen als Dauerschleife.

Scheint ab und an ja eh 'ne Peta Aussenstelle im Schläfermodus zu sein.

AVN wie gewohnt..Vorbildlich..das der grüne Agrarminister der AVN Ansicht zustimmt,verdient übrigens auch Anerkennung.

Nur warum stecken Politiker bei diesem Thema,den Kopf überhaupt gerne mal in den Sand?

Kein normal tickender Mensch,käme wohl auf die Idee,Extremisten an Grund-und weiterführenden Schulen bewusst eine offizielle Plattform zu bieten..

PETA dagegen, soll allen Ernstes (Schul)Hoffähig sein?

Wer da mit Tierschutz als angestrebtes Staatsziel "argumentiert",sollte dann lieber seriöse und sachliche Vertreter der örtl.Tierheime einladen anstatt Kinder und Jugendliche vor den höchst dubiosen Peta Umerziehungskarren spannen zu lassen.

Hier wird m.M.n der Bildungsauftrag für eine bedenkliche Ideologieverbreitung missbraucht.

Man fasst sich echt an den Kopf,wie naiv oder möglicherweise sogar sympathisierend,da einige mit den PETA Dschihadisten umgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nur warum stecken Politiker bei diesem Thema,den Kopf überhaupt gerne mal in den Sand?
> 
> Kein normal tickender Mensch,käme wohl auf die Idee,Extremisten an Grund-und weiterführenden Schulen bewusst eine offizielle Plattform zu bieten..
> 
> PETA dagegen, soll allen Ernstes (Schul)Hoffähig sein?


Nicht umsonst meine Fragen diesbezüglich an die Politik gestellt (hier hab ich nur die FDP genannt wg. der Unterschiede Happach-Kasan/DAFV zu anglerfreundlichen FDP-Landespolitikern. Gilt aber natürlich für alle Parteien. die wir angemailt haben).

Nun können sie sich öffentlich positionieren:
Pro extremistische Tierrechtsspendensammler oder pro Angler und Angeln .. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch die Bundes-FDP hat ja meinen Wahlprüfstein zur aktuell anstehenden Bundestagswahl 2017 bekommen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746
> 
> Die Antwort darauf (sofern die FDP antwortet, bisher haben nur AFD und LINKE den Eingang wie gewünscht bestätigt) wird eines der Merkmale sein, um zu zeigen, ob sich die Bundes-FDP auch in Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit bewegt wie die genannten Landespolitiker..
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was mich bei der ganzen Sache ein wenig nervt..wieso lassen sich Schulen  überhaupt derart erpressen ?
> 
> Es reichen nur wenige Mausklicks, um den vermeintlichen Biedermännern die Maske vom Gesicht reissen zu können.
> 
> ...


Danke Namensvetter, du bringst es wieder mal auf den Punkt.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Fr33 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Zwar nicht Niedersachsen, sondern Hessen...... hier geht es um meinen Verein, der mit der nur rund 1km entfernten Schule eine solche Angel AG ins Leben gerufen hat:

https://www.op-online.de/region/dre...chule-dreieich-an-7297738.html#idAnchComments

Wenn ich da schon wieder was von "freundlichen" Fischen usw. lese..*kotz*..... die vermenschlichung der Fauna geht mir auf den Sack. Aber immerhin steht diesmal klar und deutlich, dass es sich um eine Tierrechtsorga handelt....

Bin mal gespannt wie das bei uns weiter geht. Kann mir vorstellen, dass Schule und ASV die AG einstellen werden um aus der Schusslinie raus zu kommen......


----------



## captn-ahab (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Frau Breining ist genau die Sorte Mensch, die keiner um sich haben mag und die deshalb so verbissen in einer so extremen Ecke aufgeht.
Das dicke Mädchen vom Pausenhof, das jetzt ihre großen 5 Minuten wittert.

"Fachreferentin"....


----------



## iXware (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

jetzt ist der Artikel auch bei "unserem" Landesanglerverband zu lesen 

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=151

ist wohl schon seit Freitag da, aber ich habs komischerweise nicht gesehen. Heute wurde es auch vom Regionalverband Elbflorenz auf Facebook wurde es gepostet.

die Chemnitzer haben es am Freitag auf Facebook gehabt. und die Leipziger schlafen noch ihren Rausch vom Jahreswechsel aus ;-)


----------



## Jan_angelt_wieder (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

http://www.shz.de/lokales/flensburger-tageblatt/toeten-darf-kein-lernangebot-sein-id15865901.html

Passt das nicht auch dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Genau - danke fürs einstellen


----------



## GandRalf (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Und die Antwort aus "Glandorf" in der NOZ von heute.

https://www.facebook.com/schoenstef...3650979500643/573552559510483/?type=3&theater


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Matze spricht....

https://www.facebook.com/Matze-Koch-Fanseite-186728311395573/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


#h

Ps: Flurfunk aber noch ohne Gewähr.....Maden Würmer Mehlwürmer Bienenmaden und co. beim Angeln/Terrarium/Aquaristik.......könnten bald für eine neue Anzeigenflut dienen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Gut, dass er nun auch  angelpolitisch aufwacht. 

Geschlafen haben die Jungs der Totholzpresse ja lange genug...


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geschlafen haben die Jungs der Totholzpresse ja lange genug...



Geschlafen oder keine lust...wer weiß dat schon,aber da der Druck extrem wächst,werden auch da die "Einschläge" lauter und nähern sich.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Genau - gut, wenn endlich auch Leute wie Matze Koch aufwachen, der ja auch viele Angler erreicht!
Lobenswert.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Ja Facebook ist das eine... auf meinen Post, dass man jetzt mal auch die Fachzeitschriften ins Boot holen sollte, wurde mal wieder gekonnt ignoriert. Dabei sehe ich Chancen, wenn Autoren der Magazine sich an den Verlag wenden und das dort diskutieren - als wenn das der Otto Normal Angler macht.

 Aber sehe da wenig Hoffnung ---- damit macht man sich als Magazin nur Feinde und das verkauft sich nicht so gut, wie Berichte mit dicken Fischen die High-End-Japan Lures im Maul hängen haben.


----------



## sbho (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Ich möchte mal dsagen, dass dies meistens an den verkorksten Pädagogen-Päderasten liegt, die diese Petas + Konsorten überhaupt erst in die Schule reinlassen bzw schlimmer noch ein die Schule einladen.... Schaut doch mal die lehrer an und ihr wisst bescheid, diese Fisschstäbschenfresserinnen#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Es wehren sich immer mehr:
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...-AG-weist-Peta-Kritik-zurueck;art1052,5797109


----------



## Ørret (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Sogar WE ist mal aus seiner Lethargie erwacht.Die haben sich wohl im Zugzwang gesehen nach der PM vom AV-Nds.

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...en-kritik-an-angel-unterricht-in-schulen.html

In sofern können sich die armen  WE Vereine bei den Niedersachsen indirekt bedanken, dafür das sie von deren spitzen Arbeit mit profitieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Man sieht wieder, wie DUMM und INKOMPETENT die Weser-Emsler in ihren Veröffentlichungen sind.

Sie bezeichnen in ihrer Veröffentlichung PETA als Tierschützer statt korrekt als Tierrechtler.

Davon haben sie also auch nicht mehr Ahnung als vom Angeln oder von Anglern..

Hätten sie besser auch beim AVN abgeschrieben, der die PETAner wenigstens richtig tituliert..


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Wobei sogar beide Begrifflichkeiten verwendet werden (siehe 3. Absatz).  
Das belegt, dass es kein redaktionelles Versehen ist, sondern der Unterschied nicht bekannt zu sein scheint!


----------



## GandRalf (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Übrigens:

Die Anzeige von PeTa wegen der Ferienangelaktion in Osnabrück ist vom Gericht abgeschmettert worden!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wobei sogar beide Begrifflichkeiten vorkommen (siehe 3. Absatz).
> Das belegt, dass es kein redaktionelles Versehen ist, sondern der Unterscheid nicht bekannt zu sein scheint!


Irgendwer wählt aber diese "kompetenten" Ehrenamtler und bezahlt die augenscheinlich genauso "kompetenten" Hauptamtler im Weser-Ems- Verband...

Berichtet haben wir lange genug - selber schuld, wer weiter in Weser-Ems bleibt und dann nicht mal vernünftige(re) Leute wählt und bezahlt.

:g:g:g


----------



## Ørret (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Naja wenn die Kritik jetzt nur an einer falsch gewählten Begrifflichkeit aufgehängt wird, scheint der ganze Rest ja ganz ok zu sein. Den Fehler machen ja fast alle, außer der AV- NDS vielleicht.
Ich würde es auch falsch machen wenn ich nicht fleißig im AB lesen würde.
Da muss man auch mal fair bleiben und nicht immer krampfhaft nach dem allerkleinsten Haar in der Suppe suchen. Hätte den Text ein Verband geschrieben der nicht im BV organisiert ist, wäre dein Urteil deutlich milder ausgefallen.

Trotzdem muss ich dir grundsätzlich Recht geben.Kompetenz ist in WE wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden.

Bis denn....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Ørret schrieb:


> Hätte den Text ein Verband geschrieben der nicht im BV organisiert ist, wäre dein Urteil deutlich milder ausgefallen.


wo Du recht hast.......




Ørret schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss ich dir grundsätzlich Recht geben.Kompetenz ist in WE wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden.


na also, geht doch ....
:g:g:g
:vik:

PS:
Stellt sich da W-E etwa GEGEN die Präsidentin bez. PETA?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324041


----------



## schirmchen (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Hallo,

ich stimme den letzten beiden Sätzen des Berichts genau zu, in denen der Lehrer zitiert wird.

Ich glaube, wir alle sind gegen Tierquälerei oder sinnloses Töten von Tieren.

Von daher halte ich auch Organisationen wie die PETA, Greenpeace, usw für richtig und wichtig.
Schade ist nur, dass sich diese Organisationen oft selbst schaden, indem sie, wie in diesem Beispiel WEIT über's Ziel hinaus schießen.

"Könnten Fische schreien...."  ?? So ein Unsinn! Dann müsste man überspitzt kontern: Könnten Bakterien schreien, würde sich niemand mehr die Zähne putzen und die Hände waschen!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Aber sehe da wenig Hoffnung ---- damit macht man sich als Magazin nur Feinde und das verkauft sich nicht so gut, wie Berichte mit dicken Fischen die High-End-Japan Lures im Maul hängen haben.



Die Feinde samt ihrer Einflüsse sind bereits da und aktiv..und das ja nicht erst seit gestern.

Egal ob Fachpresse,I-Net Foren, Verbände oder Vereine..jeder davon, steht für seinen Teil in der Verantwortung,es Tierrechtsextremisten mit ihren wirren Ideologien so schwer wie möglich zu machen.

Da nutzt kein verharmlosen,relativieren oder gar ignorieren.

Genau diese Taktik,hat uns über Jahrzehnte nämlich dahin gebracht,wo wir heute stehen:

Mit dem Arxxx an der Wand stehend !


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass vor geraumer Zeit Jan Lock mal in einem Leserbrief bei der F&F oder war es Rute&Rolle....gegen irgendwas geschossen hatte (Peta oder Verbände... weiss net mehr), Weiss nur, dass es anscheinend nicht sooo gut ankam und die Redaktionen daher auf weitergehende Berichte zu den Themen verzichtet hat.


----------



## gründler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



schirmchen schrieb:


> Von daher halte ich auch Organisationen wie die PETA, Greenpeace, usw für richtig und wichtig.




https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_1001:_A_Nature_Trust

Lese und gucke dich mal schlau zum 1001 Club..... guck dir die Mitglieder an und bild dir dein Urteil.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass vor geraumer Zeit Jan Lock mal in einem Leserbrief bei der F&F oder war es Rute&Rolle....gegen irgendwas geschossen hatte (Peta oder Verbände... weiss net mehr), Weiss nur, dass es anscheinend nicht sooo gut ankam und die Redaktionen daher auf weitergehende Berichte zu den Themen verzichtet hat.



Naja, zumindest von Fisch&Fang kam da in letzter Zeit schon immer wieder mal was. Christian Hoch, stellv. Chefredakteur hatte im vergangenen Mai ein relativ deutliches Editorial verfasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4519619 

Und auch Matze Koch hatte in einem Editorial dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern ganz deutlich die Meinung gegeigt, in der Causa Augenthaler. 

Auch beim Thema Baglimit Dorsch gab es in der F&F einen durchaus kontroversen Beitrag, für den z.B. auch Thomas um ein Statement gebeten wurde, welches auch entsprechend im Heft abgedruckt wurde. 



> Naja wenn die Kritik jetzt nur an einer falsch gewählten Begrifflichkeit aufgehängt wird



Ja, grundsätzlich muss man nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen. 

Und dem 2. Schriftführer vom Angelverein Kleinhinterdorf kann sowas schonmal passieren, der ist in dem Thema vielleicht nicht so drin.

Dass ein Landesfischereiverband diese Organisation aber als "Tierschutzorganisation" bezeichnet ist einfach nur noch traurig. 

Denn WENN es überhaupt einen Ansatzpunkt gibt um diese Organisation zu enttarnen, dann eben dass man den Unterschied Tierrechtler / Tierschützer ganz sauber herausarbeitet und den Lesern vor Augen führt. 

Wenn ein Landesfischereiverband sowas nicht erkennt, dann ist das ungefähr so kompetent als wenn ein Friseur den Kopf nicht vom Hinterteil unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Landesfischereiverband sowas nicht erkennt, dann ist das ungefähr so kompetent als wenn ein Friseur den Kopf nicht vom Hinterteil unterscheiden kann.


Ich bin aufm Kopp bald so blank wie am Hintern, muss nicht am Friseur liegen :-((((((((((

Davon ab haste recht, während der Blinker zu den Themen fast nix bringt, Rute und Rolle eher Propagandablatt für den DAFV ist, zeigen die Jungs von Fisch und Fang da schon eher Flagge für Angler.

Ich habe mich gefreut, dass mein Beitrag damals wortgetreu ohne Diskussion abgedruckt wurde, obwohl der mehr als deutlich war.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Weiss nur, dass es anscheinend nicht sooo gut ankam und die Redaktionen daher auf weitergehende Berichte zu den Themen verzichtet hat.



Kurzfr.Umsatzdenke vs.Nachhaltigkeit..

Ok,wer Redakteuren der nächsten Generationen dann nur noch das Verfassen von Beiträgen rund ums Casting oder Auslandsberichte zubilligen möchte,ist damit sicher auf dem richtigen Weg..




schirmchen schrieb:


> Von daher halte ich auch Organisationen wie die PETA, Greenpeace, usw für richtig und wichtig.



Peta ist ungefähr genauso richtig und wichtig wie ein Loch im Kopf..

Die IS Variante für Tierrechtsfanatiker und ähnlich tickender Freunde..hin zu einer der Liberalität abgekehrten Umerziehungsgesellschaft.

Peta ist keine Lösung sondern Teil des Problems!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Dass die anglerfeindlichsten Landesverbände den Unterschied zwischen Schützern und Rechtlern so wenig draufhaben wie sich einsetzen für Angler, zeigt natürlich auch Baden-Württemberg:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/874-tierschutz-anzeige-gegen-angelverein-erfolglos


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Hallo,



> dass das Strafverfahren der PETA eingestellt wurde.



Dass PETA jetzt auch noch zur Strafverfolgungsbehörde erklärt wird, setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf.|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Diesmal wieder Pokalangeln:
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de...-anzeige-gegen-krauschwitzer-pokalangler.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diesmal wieder Pokalangeln:
> http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de...-anzeige-gegen-krauschwitzer-pokalangler.html



Besonders interessant: Die Fische wurden getötet. PETA argumentiert, dass der primäre Grund des Angelns der Pokal und nicht der Nahrungserwerb war und dies dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen würde. Dies beträfe natürlich auch jedes Königsfischen etc.

Ich denke, dass es so langsam an der Zeit ist, die PETA-Verantwortlichen mal rechtlich zu belangen. Die spammen die Strafverfolgungsbehörden mit immer abstruseren Anzeigen zu, die in der Vergangenheit bereits zig-fach abgewiesen wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Du siehst ja , was der DAFV und die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV für richtig hält:
Nix machen, um denen keine "Werbeplattform" zu bieten....


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Ich gestehe, ich finde es Geil was Peta macht.
Leider noch zu wenig.

Aktion vor den Geschäftsstellen der LFV und DAFV fehlen noch. Da wünsche ich mir mehr drastische Aktionen von Peta.....einen dicken Kübel Fischabfälle vor der Tür des DAFV...

Auch sollte Peta die Gemeinschaftsangeln z.B. des DSAV und der vielen kleinen Angelvereine mit Aktionen stören.
Termine sind im Grunde ja leicht in Erfahrung zu bringen...

Das wäre ein Spass in DE.  :q


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Besonders interessant: Die Fische wurden getötet. PETA argumentiert, dass der primäre Grund des Angelns der Pokal und nicht der Nahrungserwerb war und dies dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen würde. Dies beträfe natürlich auch jedes Königsfischen etc.
> 
> Ich denke, dass es so langsam an der Zeit ist, die PETA-Verantwortlichen mal rechtlich zu belangen. Die spammen die Strafverfolgungsbehörden mit immer abstruseren Anzeigen zu, die in der Vergangenheit bereits zig-fach abgewiesen wurden.




 Die wollen doch diesen "Grabenkampf" vorm Gericht und warten nur drauf, dass die jmd anzeigt. Die haben so viel Spendengelder etc, dass die sowas nur als Promo Zweck verwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

die wolle NICHT vor Gericht, da die Gefahr zu groß ist zu verlieren..
Solange es kein Urteil dagegen gibt (falsche Anschuldigungen) gibt, können sie aber immer weiter so anzeigen...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Das Problem sind nicht die Anzeigen an sich sondern die Medien welche solche Anzeigen für ihre Auflagen benötigen bzw. drucken.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Was soll den passieren, wenn die vorm Gericht scheitern? Die müssen die Prozesskosten usw tragen.... fertig. Das bezahlen die doch aus der Portokasse..... wahrscheinlich noch mit Trinkgeld 

 Ka ob man vor Gericht eine einstweilige Verfügung erreichen kann - aber die sind nicht doof. Da hocken "clevere" Köpfe in deren Rechtsabteilungen...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was soll den passieren, wenn die vorm Gericht scheitern? Die müssen die Prozesskosten usw tragen.... fertig. Das bezahlen die doch aus der Portokasse..... wahrscheinlich noch mit Trinkgeld
> 
> Ka ob man vor Gericht eine einstweilige Verfügung erreichen kann - aber die sind nicht doof. Da hocken "clevere" Köpfe in deren Rechtsabteilungen...




Wenn die wirklich vor Gericht gehen wollten, könnten sie dies Mittels einer "privaten" Anklage. 
Mit ihren Anzeigen hoffen sie auf ein allg. öffentliches Interesse und Anklage durch den Staat.
Die Kosten hätte dann auch der Staat zu tragen.


Oder so ähnlich. Unsere Rechtsexperten hier im Forum können dies sicherlich korekter darstellen.  

Und da ja unsere Presse gerne solche Anzeigen wegen Tierquälerei aufnimmt...
Besssere kostenlose Werbung gibt es nicht.
Und erst recht nicht wenn wirklich mal ein Tierquäler verdonnert wird.


----------



## exstralsunder (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit Frage: Peta ist ja eine Tier*recht*s Organisation.
Haben denn Tiere überhaupt Rechte? Wenn dem so wäre, dürfte der Mensch ja das Tier nicht mehr (be)nutzen. 
Tiere würden auf die gleiche Stufe wie Menschen gestellt. Hätten die selben Rechte und Pflichten wie die Menschen. 
Müssten dann aber genau so wie Menschen bei Mord etc. bestraft werden. 
Ich möchte mal den Richter sehen, wenn der Kater Felix bestraft, weil er wieder einen Nager erwischt hat. 
Hätten Tiere Rechte, dürften wir weder dem Huhn das Ei wegnehmen, das Schwein schlachten oder das Rind als lecker gegrilltes Steak auf den Tisch bringen. Natürlich ist der Schutz der Tiere im Tierschutzgesetz verankert. 
Das heißt: der Mensch muss sich an dieses Gesetz halten.
Nun kommt aber eine Organisation daher, welche die nicht vorhandenen Rechte der Tiere vertritt. 
Wie krank ist das denn? 
Hinz und Kunz springen auf diesen Zug auf, kuschen vor diesen Spinnern und machen sich das leben schwer. 
Diese Organisation verklagt wiederum Jäger und Angler mit noch so absurden Theorien. 
Warum machen es sich die Gerichte denn nicht einfach?: 
_Was? Eine Organisation welche für nicht vorhandene Rechte eintritt? ...Klage abgewi_esen!


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Noch ist die Justiz so blöde, dass sie das Spiel mitspielt.
Größere Staatsanwaltschaften haben längst eigene Abteilungen für Tierschutzvergehen, die zum Großteil durch den Anzeigenterror von Peta ausgelastet werden.

Der Steuerzahler finanziert das ja schön.
Schluss damit wird wohl erst sein, wenn der Personalhahn zugedreht wird.

Gutes Beispiel sind die "Kanzleien", die die STAs mit Abmahnungen wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen zugekippt haben. Erst als die entsprechenden STAs in der Flut abgesoffen sind, wurde diesem "Geschäftsmodell" ein Riegel vorgeschoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

u. a. auch deswegen diese Fragen an die Parteien:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Was ich mich die ganze Zeit Frage: Peta ist ja eine Tier*recht*s Organisation.
> Haben denn Tiere überhaupt Rechte? Wenn dem so wäre, dürfte der Mensch ja das Tier nicht mehr (be)nutzen.
> Tiere würden auf die gleiche Stufe wie Menschen gestellt. Hätten die selben Rechte und Pflichten wie die Menschen.
> Müssten dann aber genau so wie Menschen bei Mord etc. bestraft werden.
> ...



Sie verklagen nicht sondern bringen das Vergehen zur Anzeige. Verklagen tut dann der Staat.


----------



## exstralsunder (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sie verklagen nicht sondern bringen das Vergehen zur Anzeige. Verklagen tut dann der Staat.



Mag sein. Aber bei der Aufnahme der Anzeige muss man ja sagen wer man ist und in welchem Verhältnis man zur Straftat steht. Spätestens hier sollte man den PC ausschalten und freundlich lächeln und den Weg nach draußen weisen.

Oder anders: ich gründe morgen eine Getreide Rechts Organisation. (GRO)  Ich verklage jeden Bauern, da er ja die armen Pflänzchen überdüngt und diese im Sommer der Hitze aussetzt. Zu allem Überdruss die armen Pflanzen dann im Spätsommer köpft, verhaut, zerquetscht und die Halme den Tieren zum Fraß vorwirft.

Gehe ich mit dieser Klage vor Gericht, darf ich gleich zur Klapsmühle durchwandern. 

Warum macht man sich es  da mit Peta so schwer?
Ist im Grunde nichts anderes.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Mag sein. Aber bei der Aufnahme der Anzeige muss man ja sagen wer man ist und in welchem Verhältnis man zur Straftat steht. Spätestens hier sollte man den PC ausschalten und freundlich lächeln und den Weg nach draußen weisen.
> 
> Oder anders: ich gründe morgen eine Getreide Rechts Organisation. (GRO)  Ich verklage jeden Bauern, da er ja die armen Pflänzchen überdüngt und diese im Sommer der Hitze aussetzt. Zu allem Überdruss die armen Pflanzen dann im Spätsommer köpft, verhaut, zerquetscht und die Halme den Tieren zum Fraß vorwirft.
> 
> ...



Du willst doch jetzt nicht wirklich den armen kleinen Beamten bei der Polizei diese Verantwortung ans Bein binden oder?
Soll er nur auf Grund des Namens des Anzeigers die Aufnahme der Anzeige verweigern?

Das ist gegen jeden Grundsatz unseres Rechtsstaates.


----------



## exstralsunder (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du willst doch jetzt nicht wirklich den armen kleinen Beamten bei der Polizei diese Verantwortung ans Bein binden oder?
> Soll er nur auf Grund des Namens des Anzeigers die Aufnahme der Anzeige verweigern?



Das vielleicht nicht.
Aber irgendjemand im Amtsgericht nimmt ja die Anzeige entgegen. 
Spätestens hier wird dann entschieden ob die Anzeige als Klage zugelassen wird. 
Ich denke schon, dass da kompetente Leute sitzen. Dieser Peta Quark kann (für mein Verständnis) auch nie von "öffentlichen Interesse" sein. Wenn jemand zu Schaden gekommen ist, dann wohl das Tier. 
Wir Menschen nehmen uns das Recht raus, dieses Tier zu töten...eben weil dieses Tier kein Recht (zum Leben) hat. 
Wenn dem so wäre, dürfte kein Schwein, kein Rund, Huhn, Wild etc. geschlachtet werden.
Das die Tötung im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes erfolgen muss, steht außer Frage.
Dennoch: wie kann eine Organisation Rechte von Tieren vertreten, wo Tiere doch keine Rechte haben?
Allenfalls eine natürliche Person oder wegen mir eine Tierschutz Organisation, könnte eine entsprechende Anzeige/Klage durchziehen. 
Und selbst dann wäre es für mein dafürhalten arg schwer, diese erfolgreich zu gewinnen. 
Ich meine: wir Menschen lassen Tiere im Zirkus durch Feuerringe springen, Pferde laufen im Kreis, Elefanten machen Kopfstand etc.blabla.
Hier wird billigend in Kauf genommen, dass diese Tiere Dinge lernen mussten, die sie in freier Wildbahn nie machen würden. 
Hier wird billigend in Kauf genommen, dass diese Tiere nie wirklich artgerecht gehalten werden können. 
Und dann furzt man den Angler an, weil er mit einem Haken den Fisch (nicht bewiesene) Schmerzen zufügen kann? 
Und zur Krönung des Ganzen will man dem Angler vorschreiben, dass man dem  eigentlich Recht-losen Tier nicht die Freiheit schenken darf? 
Ich muss eine Verwertungsabsicht haben-wie immer die auch aussieht? 
Was ist mit meinem Recht auf persönliche Entfaltung
Artikel 2 Abs 1 Grundgesetz?

_(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt._


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Der Staatsanwaltschaft entscheidet ob der Anzeige nach gegangen wird und nicht die Person welche die Anzeige aufnimmt.

Was Du als Peta Quark bezeichnest ist für andere die Bibel.

Wen soll es die Staatsanwaltschaft nun Recht machen?

Die müssen die Sache min. prüfen und dürfen nicht auf Grund von Gruppierungen, Namen  etc. pauschal ablehnen.
Dies widerspricht unseren Rechtsstaat.

Wie würdest Du reagieren wenn Deine Anzeigen auf Grund Deines Namens, Meinung, Idiologie etc. abgelehnt werden ohne auch nur die ache min. geprüft zu haben.
Am besten wird Dir noch schnell die Tür vor der Nase verschlossen weil der Beamte aus dem Fenster schaute und Deine Nase sah.


----------



## Jens76 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Staatsanwaltschaft entscheidet ob der Anzeige nach gegangen wird und nicht die Person welche die Anzeige aufnimmt.



Auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft entscheidet das eine Person! ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft entscheidet das eine Person! ;-)



Ja,   #q

Gegen diese Anzeigen wird man nicht viel ausrichten können.

Aber...
Wir brauchen eher LFVerbände und einen DAFV welche Peta ernst nehmen und Vorstände, Mitglieder schult wie man sich gegen solche Aktionen zur Wehr setzt.
Wir brauchen kompetente Interessenvertreter und nicht welche die einem wie z.B. im Fall Augenthaler und viele andere Beispiele einen in den Rücken fallen...trotz evtl. Regel- u. Gesetz- Verletzung.
Wir brauchen keine Interessenvertreter welche dann mit Peta gemeinsam den Angler ans Messer liefern.


----------



## exstralsunder (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wen soll es die Staatsanwaltschaft nun Recht machen?
> 
> Die müssen die Sache min. prüfen und dürfen nicht auf Grund von Gruppierungen, Namen  etc. pauschal ablehnen.
> Dies widerspricht unseren Rechtsstaat.



Ich glaub du verstehst mich nicht. (nicht böse gemeint)
Stell Dir einfach vor, ich gründe eine Organisation für die Rechte der Marsianer.

1. Marsianer wurden (bisher)nie nachgewiesen
2. Marsianer haben hier auf der Erde wohl keine Rechte
3. Ob Marsianer Schmerz empfinden wissen wir nicht
und 4. der entscheidende Punkt:
wie kann ich es mir anmaßen, über imaginäre Rechte zu urteilen?

Nichts anderes macht Peta.
Die haben eine Organisation für imaginäre Rechte der Tiere.
Selber treten die den Tierschutz mit Füßen.
Ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden, ist nicht bewiesen. Weder richtig pro, noch richtig contra.
Damit ein Fisch seine Rechte überhaupt durchsetzen kann, muss er zum einen erst einmal ein Recht haben. 
Wenn er das denn hätte, müsste er einen Rechtsvertreter auf Erden haben. Mit seinem "Blub" im Aquarium dürfte er nicht weit kommen.
Peta mach nun nichts anderes, als eben diese imaginären Rechte zu vertreten....was völliger Dünnschi... ist.
Da es keine Rechtsvertreter für Rechtlose Tiere gibt, gehört jede Anzeige/Klage abgewiesen. Aus fertig.

Ansonsten geb ich dir natürlich Recht. Der DAFV pennt.
Aber wir Sachsen sind ja fein raus...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Marsianer sind bei uns aber nicht per Gesetz geschützt.
Tiere sind geschützt. Aus dem Grund kann man Vergehen die gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen zur Anzeige bringen.

Da sich aber das Tierschutz nicht präziese zu diesen Vergehen äussert sind für jeden gegen alles was ein Vergehen sein könnte Tür und Tor geöffnet.

Und...
Peta zeigt die Schulen an weil es hier nach deren Auslegung nicht um Nahrungserwerb (vernünftiger Grund) geht sondern um ....das Näherbringen der Natur...
Dies wäre nach deren Auslegung nunmal kein vernünftiger Grund für das Angeln.

Geschuldet darin, dass man den vernünftigen Grund im Tierschutzgesetz nicht definiert hat.


----------



## bbfishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Moin
nun hat es auch eine Schule bei uns "erwischt". 
http://www.shz.de/lokales/flensburger-tageblatt/toeten-darf-kein-lernangebot-sein-id15865901.html
Darf ich eigentlich den Link von diesem Tröt an die Schulleiterin mailen? Vieleicht mag Sie sich ja informieren. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Darf ich eigentlich den Link von diesem Tröt an die Schulleiterin mailen? Vieleicht mag Sie sich ja informieren.
> Gruß Klaus



Dieser Link und die dort zu findende PM ist zielführender als der, zu diesem Thread |wavey:

http://www.av-nds.de/images/Artikel...VN-PM_Schulen-an_PETAs-Spendenangel_final.pdf


----------



## JottU (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Schön das Sich auch gewehrt wird: 
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/.../mettlach/orscholz/Orscholz;art446577,6365583


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

REINE HEUCHELEI vom Saarverband:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4624313#post4624313


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Nun versuchens die Tierrechtler auch in Sachsen:
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/an...-tierschutz-werdau-oberschule-schueler-212734


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Und erneut Sachsen, diesmal aber Anzeige wg. Pokalangeln:
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...n-verklagt-Angelverein-Sagar;art13826,5826925


----------



## JottU (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Auch der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat sich zu Petra geäußert.
Presse:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/angel-ag-kampagne-fischereiverband-rechnet-mit-peta-ab.html
Komplett:
http://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Pressemeldung_RhFV_01_2017.pdf
:qKKönnte glatt aus Thomas Feder stammen:q


----------



## wilhelm (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung AVN: PETA missbraucht Schulen für die eigene Spendenangel*

Endlich werden einige Fischereiverbände wach#y, weiter so und danke dafür.#r


----------

